# I told my kids I ate their Halloween candy



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2015)

Jimmy Kimmel does this every year.  This is the 2014 video; the new 2015 version will be broadcast next week.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 29, 2015)

I act the same way when I can't find the TV remote................or the vodka jug is empty.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2015)

I think most are funny, but there have been a _few_ – I forget which year(s) – where I felt bad for the kids. For the all time favorite the kids and parents were on the show, Jimmy gave them REALLY great toys (expensive FAO Schwartz type), and treated them all to a day at Disneyland. Don’t know if he’ll do that this year.

There was also one where the little boy got so angry he said something quite foul..."Tell Jimmy Kimmel to xxxx xx xxxxx". I was surprised they didn't bleep....just shook my head.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't think upsetting little children in this fashion under the guise of humour is amusing in the least. What is funny about adults using their power over helpless children to get laughs? Disgusting. They need to grow up!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I don't think upsetting little children in this fashion under the guise of humour is amusing in the least. What is funny about adults using their power over helpless children to get laughs? Disgusting. They need to grow up!



Agree.  Not funny doing this to a kid.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, sorry, but this is so hilarious!  And I think it was all staged and acted out.  C'mon, who would do that kind of dirty trick?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2015)

I also agree; to cause sadness in a child is something I don't like. I hate to see kids hurt. Except maybe for that one girl in the pink....

The only thing funny I could see was not the sad little boy, but the fact that he opened all the kitchen drawers in defiance! Why open the drawers?

I hope Cookie is right, that its staged.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope it is staged also.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't kid yourself, it's not "staged".  It's the same bit Kimmel encourages every year and it's real disappointment in those kids.  It takes a mild form of "parental sadism" to do it to little kids IMO.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2015)

I think some grow ups don't realise that children are little people with big feelings. They deserve better treatment, they merit being treated with dignity and respect even more than adults. Their innocence  should be cherished. It passes all too soon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 29, 2015)

Most children that age couldn't "act" like that.  It's the real deal.  It won't scar them for life but it may undermine the veracity of those parents.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

The new one - I love the boy who says "We're not falling for another Jimmy Kimmel joke" or something to that effect. :laugh:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2015)

This is sadism disguised as humour. Shame.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)




----------

